# Me estoy pillando por él



## JNavBar

Dos personas se están conociendo y estás teniendo relaciones exporádicas. En principio no es nada serio y no debería haber sentimientos involucrados, pero una de ellas empieza a desarrollar sentimientos, no tanto como enamorarse pero algo como que simple sexo. En español coloquial se diría: "Me estoy pillando por él". Una traducción en inglés podría ser "I am falling for him", pero yo entendeía esto más como "Me estoy enamorando de él". Sé que la diferencia en sútil, por eso me preguntaba si en inglés hay alguna otra expresión coloquial que sea equivalente de "Me estoy pillando".


----------



## sound shift

Tal vez "I'm getting to like him."


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.

Si entiendo bien el significado, tal vez podría ser:_ I'm getting attracted to him._

También he encontrado esta definición: "Sentir fuerte atracción u obsesión por alguien de tipo romántico o erótico." (pillarse - Wikcionario, el diccionario libre). Basándome en esta, quizá podría servir: _I'm getting hung up on_ _him_.

Pero a ver qué dicen los nativos.


----------



## muradan2

Este mismo diccionario estable "fall for" como "pillarse", sin nada más coloquial.


----------



## elroy

JNavBar said:


> no tanto como enamorarse pero algo como que simple sexo


 So it's purely physical?


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> So it's purely physical?


That's how I understand it.


----------



## gengo

JNavBar said:


> Dos personas se están conociendo y estás teniendo relaciones exporádicas. En principio no es nada serio y no debería haber sentimientos involucrados, pero una de ellas empieza a desarrollar sentimientos, no tanto como enamorarse pero algo como que simple sexo. En español coloquial se diría: "Me estoy pillando por él". Una traducción en inglés podría ser "I am falling for him", pero yo entendeía esto más como "Me estoy enamorando de él". Sé que la diferencia en sútil, por eso me preguntaba si en inglés hay alguna otra expresión coloquial que sea equivalente de "Me estoy pillando".



I was watching a TV show just the other day when this exact situation came up.  A man and a woman work together (doctors), and are also roommates.  Up to now they have had a purely platonic relationship, but now the man starts to change, and he says to the woman, "I'm attracted to you."  I think that is one way we would express this idea in English.  It falls far short of love, but does imply the possibility of sex.


----------



## elroy

TheCrociato91 said:


> _I'm getting attracted to him._


 I would say "I'm _*starting to get*_ attracted to him."


----------



## Rocko!

Me gustaron estas que vi en internet:

I’m starting to get feelings for him.
I’m starting to have feelings for him.
I’m starting to develope feelings for him.


----------



## elroy

Those are not about physical attraction.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Those are not about physical attraction.


El OP no habló de atracción física.


----------



## elroy

Sí: 





JNavBar said:


> algo como que simple sexo


----------



## michelmontescuba

JNavBar said:


> algo como que simple sexo.


Me da la impresión de que esto es una errata y que el OP lo que quiso decir fue "algo más que simple sexo"

Nunca había escuchado la frase con "pillando". En La Habana lo común sería "me estoy cogiendo con el", es decir, "me estoy enamorando de el", o "estoy empezando a sentir cosas por el".


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Sí:


Como dijo, Michel, la frase que contiene la palabra “_como_” no suena bien estructurada. La interpretación de gvergara es válida como conjetura, pero el “pillando” parece reforzar la idea de que solo son sentimientos, ya que en #4 muradan, de nacionalidad española y conocedor de la expresión, parece decantarse por “fall for”


----------



## elroy

Entonces lo mejor sería esperar a que @JNavBar nos explique lo que quiere decir. Si no, no sabremos contestarle con certeza.


----------



## horsewishr

You could say _I’m starting to get attached to him.  _This connotes an emotional attachment less than love.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

TheCrociato91 said:


> Hola.
> 
> Si entiendo bien el significado, tal vez podría ser:_ I'm getting attracted to him._
> 
> También he encontrado esta definición: "Sentir fuerte atracción u obsesión por alguien de tipo romántico o erótico." (pillarse - Wikcionario, el diccionario libre). Basándome en esta, quizá podría servir: _I'm getting hung up on_ _him_.
> 
> Pero a ver qué dicen los nativos.


I just wanted to point out that I have this phrase but in a slightly different context, as in, 'I thought I was over him but see I'm still hung up on him.
She has had all the feelings for the guy she can get. she thought she had forgotten him, but she is still into him, though.
Getting feelings for some, falling for... it is the most appropriate to the context in  thread that I have read here so far. My humble opinion.


----------



## kidika

"pero una de ellas *empieza a desarrollar sentimientos,* no tanto como enamorarse pero algo como que simple".

That, in my book,  is "fall for". How can you feel something for someone and then say it is just sex? Either you feel something or it is just sex.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Con todo respeto, si leen bien el contexto del thread  salta a la vista que es una traducción super sencilla. No hay necesidad de super analisar eso. Apliquemos la regla básica. Traduce lo que es evidente, si no es evidente, entonces, analiza. 
Se está enamorando de ella ó de él. Simplemente. 
She/ he is falling for.
She/ he is getting feelings for....
Estas dos frases denotan un comienzo del sentimiento. Son las que se usan regularmente  para expresar lo que nuestro amigo forero pregunta.
Estamos buscando, como se dice en refrán, donde el jején puso el huevo.
If there is sex involved or not, that is not significant at all for the translator.



michelmontescuba said:


> Me da la impresión de que esto es una errata y que el OP lo que quiso decir fue "algo más que simple sexo"
> 
> Nunca había escuchado la frase con "pillando". En La Habana lo común sería "me estoy cogiendo con el", es decir, "me estoy enamorando de el", o "estoy empezando a sentir cosas por el".



Perdón, di 'save' sin escribir. sí, así es Michel. En nuestro slang, me estoy cogiendo con esa jeba, me estoy partiendo con  ella.... Implica que has salido, que has compartido, que se han dado buenos 'mates'( that you have made out with her), ó hasta sexo, y que empienzas a caer en las redes del amor. O que quizas, sin haber ni squiera tocado su cuerpo, solo con la conversacíon ópor su manera de ser, te estas enamorando.


----------



## michelmontescuba

polyglotwannabe said:


> En nuestro slang


Por esto que dices, y por el resto del post, se podría llegar a la conclusión de que eres cubano. Incluir esa información en tu perfil pudiera ser relevante para el foro. Saludos.


----------



## Ferrol

I'm getting a crush on him


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Ferrol said:


> I'm getting a crush on him


Amigo ferrol, que bueno mencionastes eso. _*To* *have a crush on someone*_ es estar _*locamente*_ enamorado/a de esa persona. Hay una diferencia entre esta frase y la que estamos tratando. Estoy cayendo...literalmente traducido.. no has totalmente caído, todavía no has llegado al punto que estas ciegamente / locamente / head-over-heels in love/ enamorado.
Espero sea de ayuda.


----------



## Ferrol

polyglotwannabe said:


> Amigo ferrol, que bueno mencionastes eso. _*To* *have a crush on someone*_ es estar _*locamente*_ enamorado/a de esa persona. Hay una diferencia entre esta frase y la que estamos tratando. Estoy cayendo...literalmente traducido.. no has totalmente caído, todavía no has llegado al punto que estas ciegamente / locamente / head-over-heels in love/ enamorado.
> Espero sea de ayuda.


Amigo polyglotwannab : Muchas gracias por el comentario


----------



## kidika

¿Puedo ser la voz disonante? Decir "I am getting a crush on him" no me suena nada  natural* y tampoco creo que sea la expresión que se ajuste a lo que quería expresar el OP. 

* (Que nos lo confirme un nativo, si puede ser).


----------



## polyglotwannabe

De nada, amigo. Es lo menos que puedo hacer. Cuántas veces me has ayudado?. He perdido la cuenta de tantas que son.


----------



## gengo

kidika said:


> ¿Puedo ser la voz disonante? Decir "I am getting a crush on him" no me suena nada  natural* y tampoco creo que sea la expresión que se ajuste a lo que quería expresar el OP.
> 
> * (Que nos lo confirme un nativo, si puede ser).



I agree that it sounds unusual to say "to get a crush on somebody."  We usually only refer to the state (to have a crush), and not to the action of obtaining that feeling.  Furthermore, "crush" is usually only used for children, or used somewhat humorously for adults.  (Yes, I know that there are songs that include that word, but that is poetry.)


----------



## horsewishr

I disagree that having a crush is the same as “locamente enamorad@“. 

A crush can be rather trivial.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

michelmontescuba said:


> Por esto que dices, y por el resto del post, se podría llegar a la conclusión de que eres cubano. Incluir esa información en tu perfil pudiera ser relevante para el foro. Saludos.


Sí, soy cubano. Emigré de muy joven. Voy a ver como puedo editar mi perfil. Pensando bien en tu propuesta, sería un inmenso honor . Gracias, compatriota.


----------



## Marsianitoh

In my neck  of the woods, " pillarse por alguien" means to fall for someone really hard, a bit obsesively, to get hooked on someone.12 cosas que no debes hacer cuando te pillas por alguien


----------



## polyglotwannabe

horsewishr said:


> I disagree that having a crush is the same as “locamente enamorad@“.
> 
> A crush can be rather trivial.


It is and so it passes away though I still remember my highschool crush 😉 
But I hope you get my drift. I was trying to explain that is not the same as the phrase in the thread. As to splitting hairs on translation, everyone in the forum who is familiar with my posts knows I am not a hair-splitter when it comes to translations. Locamente enamorado traduce mejor head-over-heels. Granted. And besides, head over heels is also transitory and ephemeral sometimes, or doesn't it.
My best regards for you.



Marsianitoh said:


> In my neck  of the woods, " pillarse por alguien" means to fall for someone really hard, a bit obsesively, to get hooked on someone.12 cosas que no debes hacer cuando te pillas por alguien


Great. So it needs to be qualified. When you fall for someone, you can fall softily or you can fall hard. It is common to hear: oh God, did she ever fall hard for that guy?.
Thanks.


----------



## JNavBar

elroy said:


> So it's purely physical?



There is a mistake in the original post, sorry. It should have said: "no tanto como enamorarse pero algo más que simple sexo". Implying that there is more than just sex. Again, sorry.


----------



## JNavBar

michelmontescuba said:


> Me da la impresión de que esto es una errata y que el OP lo que quiso decir fue "algo más que simple sexo"
> 
> Nunca había escuchado la frase con "pillando". En La Habana lo común sería "me estoy cogiendo con el", es decir, "me estoy enamorando de el", o "estoy empezando a sentir cosas por el".



Sí. Fue un error. Era "algo más que simple sexo" lo que quería decir.

Sí, supongo que "pillando" en España tiene el equivalente de "cogiendo" en Cuba. Aunque "cogiendo" en muchas partes de América va por otros caminos XD.


----------



## JNavBar

polyglotwannabe said:


> En nuestro slang, me estoy cogiendo con esa jeba, me estoy partiendo con  ella.... Implica que has salido, que has compartido, que se han dado buenos 'mates'( that you have made out with her), ó hasta sexo, y que empienzas a caer en las redes del amor. O que quizas, sin haber ni squiera tocado su cuerpo, solo con la conversacíon ópor su manera de ser, te estas enamorando.



Supongo que a mucha gente, sobre todo  joven, le cuesta admitir que se está enamorando de alguien. Por eso quizás, usan el término "pillarse", que en muchos aspectos pueda ser intercambiable, pero que suena menos intenso.

Si preguntas por las calles de Madrid poca gente te dira que "estar enamorado de alguien" es lo mismo que "estar pillado de alguien" aunque si les pides que te describan ambas situaciones por separado te las describirá exactamente iguales. De ahí que sugiriese "falling for", pero buscase alguna alternativa en inglés.


----------



## kidika

gengo said:


> I agree that it sounds unusual to say "to get a crush on somebody."  We usually only refer to the state (to have a crush), and not to the action of obtaining that feeling.  Furthermore, "crush" is usually only used for children, or used somewhat humorously for adults.  (Yes, I know that there are songs that include that word, but that is poetry.)


Thanks!


----------

